# ajopenkka



## Gavril

Päivää,

Mitä arvelisitte "ajopenkan" tarkoittavan metallitehtaan yhteydessä?

Tässä lause, joka on tarkoitus kääntää:



> Ajopenkanteko ja -poisto laskureiän huollon ja kuonakourun vaihdon yhteydessä.



Kiitos


----------



## Gavril

Hakujeni perusteella _ajopenkka_ näyttää olevan tien (tai muun radan) vieressä oleva alue tai este.

Tässä tapauksessa jouduin kääntämään _ajopenkan_ ilmaisulla "(driving) buffer", toivon sen sopivan.


----------



## hui

Minusta se on pientareella oleva (väliaikainen) ajoramppi ja -tie, joita käytetään, kun varsinainen tie on poikki.


----------



## TomiH

Penkka tarkoittaa mielestäni samaa asiaa kuin penger. Wikipedia kertoo että penger on "maa-aineksen muodostama valli". Eli tässä tapauksessa ajopenkka on maa-aineksesta tehty väliaikainen ajoramppi. Ramppi taas on yhtä kuin ajoluiska, eli "ajoneuvon tai pyörillä olevan laitteen kulkua eri tasojen välillä helpottava kiinteä tai siirreltävä rakennelma".


----------

